# Warning about LED manufacturer, Global Tech from Florida



## myan (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello CPF!

I hate for my first post to be negative but I must warn you about a company selling bad product and not standing up to their warranty. Global Tech from Florida is the company, stay away at all costs. Their product is dangerous as it overheats and can MELT the plastic covers over the LED! 

















Promise my next post is positive. 

Mike


----------



## SemiMan (Sep 20, 2014)

If you are going to bash a company, perhaps you would like to provide more details, or it can just look like whining ....


----------



## mercrazy (Sep 20, 2014)

that could be more of the non compatible adhesive problems.


----------



## SemiMan (Sep 20, 2014)

Looks more like the current setting on the one string is too high. Only those units fried. Looks like a dc-dc per string.


----------



## DIWdiver (Sep 20, 2014)

+1.
+1.
+1.
Anybody can have a component failure, manufacturing mistake, etc. I'm more interested in the "not standing up to their warranty" claim. IMHO, that's the more serious charge. What's going on there?


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 20, 2014)

Doing a stare-and-compare at your photos and their website, it appears that you have a "4X Solstice Plate" (based on the slot visible in the last picture). Curious what specific product(s) you have used and what sort of fixtures they were in - this may help fill out the story.


----------



## Changchung (Sep 22, 2014)

Look like others products that are selling in the USA made in china. You buy here thinking that are you buying a good item a lot expence that buying by your self overseas...


----------



## mcnair55 (Sep 22, 2014)

Please explain further.


----------



## Illum (Sep 22, 2014)

DIWdiver said:


> +1.
> +1.
> +1.
> Anybody can have a component failure, manufacturing mistake, etc. I'm more interested in the "not standing up to their warranty" claim. IMHO, that's the more serious charge. What's going on there?





> that could be more of the non compatible adhesive problems.



+1


Seems a bit irrational to jeer a company over one defect. I don't think there's a company operating that can attain 100% inspection, though some have come close. Have you tried another identical model to see if the failure point was similar?


----------



## Norm (Sep 22, 2014)

What's the point of this thread, new member, one post only and has never be back to elaborate - Norm


----------



## myan (Sep 23, 2014)

*RE Warning about LED manufacturer, Global Tech from Florida - NO TIME TO REPLY AND -*

:shakehead The thread is closed after three days? 

Company I work for used to sell these even though they have a fan that has to be on to work right and are always overheating.

I told them to fdrop them and they now listen after having to replace a whole job twice. yeah twice.

I could post way more pictures here but you guys are pretty harsh. Is it always like this here cause I was just warning you on them we lost like 30 large adn they wanted to give like $25 to go get our lift out drive over an hour to the job and change them. Not worth it! :thumbsdow


----------



## Norm (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: RE Warning about LED manufacturer, Global Tech from Florida - NO TIME TO REPLY A*

Questions were asked of you in your other thread which you didn't bother to answer:shrug:, looked very much lik a hit and run, had *you* taken an active part in the thread it wouldn't have been closed. 

Thread merge - Norm


----------



## SemiMan (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: RE Warning about LED manufacturer, Global Tech from Florida - NO TIME TO REPLY A*

Well let's see you come, bash a company, provide absolutely no details other than pictures such as: how many units you installed, how long they were installed, how many units failed, failure mode, what the company did to mitigate the issues, etc. 

.... yet you call us harsh? ... No, what we are is rational and likely all of us have been in business and had our products fail. Its how you react to those failures that sets companies apart.

Can I ask you, when your company did these retrofit conversions, did you do a lighting study/simulation based on fixture location to determine what the results would be?


Semiman


----------



## mcnair55 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: RE Warning about LED manufacturer, Global Tech from Florida - NO TIME TO REPLY A*

@myan Are you an English speaker?


----------



## Norm (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: RE Warning about LED manufacturer, Global Tech from Florida - NO TIME TO REPLY A*

For someone who is so concerned about the problem, you have spent very little time maintaining your thread. We're still waiting for questions to be answered. 

Norm


----------



## Illum (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: RE Warning about LED manufacturer, Global Tech from Florida - NO TIME TO REPLY A*

I'm guessing he assumed we already know of this problem and posted the thread for validation. Because as of currently nothing else makes sense. myan only posts when his thread gets closed, but fails to update anything in the mean time. Even a time zone issue would not explain the five days that passed waiting on updates.


----------



## myan (Sep 25, 2014)

You guys are too much! 

Am I "an english speaker"? I'm multilingual *******, can you read the words I'm typing in front of your face! 

Seems to me ya'll need to get a life as you expect people to be on your board day after day, are ya'll employed? 

On second thought go buy some of this crap product, for ya'll I endorse it to the highest degree. :nana:


----------



## Norm (Sep 25, 2014)

You seem unwilling to take the time to interact with other members, still no replies to members asking you to expand on the problem. 



SemiMan said:


> If you are going to bash a company, perhaps you would like to provide more details, or it can just look like whining ....





mcnair55 said:


> Please explain further.





Illum said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Seems a bit irrational to jeer a company over one defect. I don't think there's a company operating that can attain 100% inspection, though some have come close. Have you tried another identical model to see if the failure point was similar?





Illum said:


> I'm guessing he assumed we already know of this problem and posted the thread for validation. Because as of currently nothing else makes sense. myan only posts when his thread gets closed, but fails to update anything in the mean time. Even a time zone issue would not explain the five days that passed waiting on updates.



Norm.


----------

